# What works best for you? (advertising)



## ArmorOfGod (Nov 25, 2006)

Right now, I am trying to attract students and would like to know what forms of advertising brings in the best results for the smallest amount of effort.  I don't want to sound lazy though.  I am just looking for simple, fast ways of getting my name out there.

Let's not count word of mouth and radio/tv advertising.  One is hard to countrol, and the other is not what I want to do.

If you post fliers, where do you post them and get the most results?  Where do you leave business cards that create callbacks?  What do you do to get students?  

AoG


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 25, 2006)

If you are looking for childern go to all the daycare in your area and offer a two day program for an hour each day for a certain timeframe and then when it is over mail postcards to the parent and see if they would be interesting for there child to join.

For adults go to a gym and start a program one or two day a week for SD and then see if they would like to join the school.

Also advertising at local dorms at the college could help or on bulliton boards at the community college.

Just some thoughts.


----------

